# Easiest way to cut out basket strainers???



## Ashleymc (Nov 14, 2009)

You know the ones that were put in 40 years ago when China was something you ate of off? :laughing:

Sawzalling down between the holes two times like a pie to cut the nut and bulling it from there? 
Any other ways? :whistling2:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

ashleymc said:


> you know the ones that were put in 40 years ago when china was something you ate of off? :laughing:
> 
> Sawzalling down between the holes two times like a pie to cut the nut and bulling it from there?
> Any other ways? :whistling2:


Drill the nut and split with a screw driver... wear goggles!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rotozip cuts the nut really easy.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I always cut nut with mini-hack. Almost always brass so they should be out in no time. seems like it would take longer to go get drill or roto-zip than to cut by hand.


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

cordless dewalt grinder with cutoff wheel


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dremel with appropriate bit.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Long heavy flat head screw driver and my hammer, split the nut and pop it right off.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Torch if pot metal nut. If any other metal I use a sawzall from the top.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The nut pops right off in pieces when I give it a twist of my big mutha screwdriver...


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

sledgehammer baby!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Drill the nut and split with a screw driver... wear goggles!


That's how I do it!


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone used one of them new Fein style vibrating saws on them nuts? I'd like to hear how that went?


----------

